# 52 Weeks of Sammi



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Awww she is precious little pup.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So cute with her fuzzy face! (I'm sorry, I think I was calling her "him" earlier.) She's wonderful; you will have many, many fun times together!

--Q


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sammi is a little doll!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Week 2*

*Week 2
9 1/2 to 10 1/2 weeks*
Okay, she actually turns 11 weeks old today, so I'm a week behind. I was trying to wait for my sister's pictures to be done that she took using her professional camera, but they are not ready yet. So here are some from last week...


Legs are sprouting

IMG_0406.JPG by ladykej, on Flickr

I LIKE my crate NOW!!!

IMG_0408.JPG by ladykej, on Flickr

Sammi on a tether. That's her favorite Rooster toy that squeaks and squawks.

IMG_0403.JPG by ladykej, on Flickr

NOT a fan of grooming

IMG_0435.JPG by ladykej, on Flickr

IMG_0439.JPG by ladykej, on Flickr

Miss McScruffy---I will take her muzzle fur down a little on Saturday

IMG_0421.JPG by ladykej, on Flickr

Going to the new vet

IMG_0409.JPG by ladykej, on Flickr

Do I have to ride in this thing again?!?!

IMG_0410.JPG by ladykej, on Flickr

IMG_0411.JPG by ladykej, on Flickr


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

She's so adorably shaggy, and what a fun armful!

Stick with the grooming; she'll get better. Her poop possessiveness you were talking about in the other thread is a little strange, but I'm sure it's a puppy thing that you'll get past quickly. Dogs wouldn't be so fun if they didn't all have their own personalities and little quirks!

--Q


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Sammi!! Sooooo cute! She looks really happy, and a bit goofy too  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Week 3
11 Weeks*

Our power finally came back on today (hallelujah!!!!):adore: So now I can post some pictures from last week. Today is her 12 week mark, so I've got to get going with the camera over the next couple days.


Jalen is my right-hand man when I need help with the puppy. They are becoming best buds.

11 Weeks--Best Buds by ladykej, on Flickr

Doing what she does best...looking adorable!

11 Weeks--Cutie Pie (2) by ladykej, on Flickr

Playing tug

11Weeks--Playtime (5) by ladykej, on Flickr

Strange aquamarine glow in the eye...it could indicate mischief and mayhem

11Weeks--Playtime (1) by ladykej, on Flickr

Wiped out at the hotel, just before her bout of diarrhea :disapointed:

11 Weeks--Hotel Chill by ladykej, on Flickr

Time progression

Growth 9 Weeks to 11 Weeks by ladykej, on Flickr


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Week 4
12 Weeks*

Here is Sammi from last week. The first set are from before her first furcut/face trim. 

Sick in a hotel on her 12 week birthday

12 Weeks--Sick On Your Birthday (2) by ladykej, on Flickr


12 Weeks--Before The Cut by ladykej, on Flickr

Big Bro Love...and this is my child who used to be terrified of dogs. He is head-over-heels for this puppy!

12 Weeks--BJ Love (3) by ladykej, on Flickr


12 Weeks--BJ Love (4) by ladykej, on Flickr

The transformation:

12 Weeks--After The Cut (6) by ladykej, on Flickr


12 Weeks--After The Cut (5) by ladykej, on Flickr


12 Weeks--After The Cut (4) by ladykej, on Flickr


12 Weeks--After The Cut (3) by ladykej, on Flickr


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Awwww poor little baby. I hope he is better now. She is so cute.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know who's cuter, your boy or your puppy! 

She's looking wonderful, and seems to have recovered from all her adventures. 

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, that boy is really handsome. I love a boy with his dog. And, Sammi looks fab in her new hairdo, such a pretty girl face is emerging!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Week 5
13 Weeks*

Sammi is growing right before my eyes. One morning her legs look longer; two days later, her body looks twice as long! She measured about 16 1/2" at the shoulders today. I love watching her confidence and sense of adventure grow with each passing week as we socialize her to different sounds, sights, and creatures.We are enjoying parts of every stage, and _trying _to keep a sense of humor about the bad and smelly parts!:ahhhhh:

Size shot...I take her picture here each week to track her growth.

13 Weeks--Size Shots (2) by ladykej, on Flickr

Some shots in her crate:

13 Weeks--Crate Shots (1) by ladykej, on Flickr

13 Weeks--Crate Shots (2) by ladykej, on Flickr

13 Weeks--Crate Shots (5) by ladykej, on Flickr

13 Weeks--Crate Shots (4) by ladykej, on Flickr

Sammi's new favorite spot on in the kitchen

13 Weeks--Favorite Spot by ladykej, on Flickr

Working on "watch" with her puppy class trainer. She is doing very well in class!

13 Weeks--Puppy Class by ladykej, on Flickr

Playing with Jonathan. The jumping shot is not focused, but I just love the action and energy of the photo.

13 Weeks--Play B4 the Storm (3) by ladykej, on Flickr

13 Weeks--Play B4 the Storm (4) by ladykej, on Flickr

*In your Sunday best
Airborne goes your leaping twist
"Calm" before the storm*​


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Sammi is just too cute! Love seeing these photos. How wonderful that your sons love Sammi too, especially one who was afraid of dogs.


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

Sammi is adorable!!!She's just too cute!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Growing like a weed! Why are the best photos always blurry?!?

She's definitely a beauty!

--Q


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

She is a cutie, that's for sure. I love those black eyes, nose and gums. The shot of her in the pet store is cool: very stoic and attentive. She looks like she could be Saydee's little sister.

Greg


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

sarpoodle said:


> The shot of her in the pet store is cool: very stoic and attentive.
> Greg


:dito:

Sammi is so cute and adorable.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Sammi is adorable! What a pretty girl she is!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

This is her prettiest week yet! Did you work more on her face?

Rebecca


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> This is her prettiest week yet! Did you work more on her face?
> 
> Rebecca


LOL...no, I think my botch job of face shaving is just filling in a little!!! I am still getting daily grief from the kids about her face. They love the fluffy, teddy bear look, and I do to. But this shorter face is growing on me a little.

As for my son, this puppy has really been the best thing for his self-esteem. Sammi took to him straight away. She seeks him out and adores him, which is exactly what the breeder said would happen when they heard he was afraid of dogs. I really want to do therapy work with Sammi, so maybe she is off to a great start already!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Week 6
14 Weeks*

Sammi in the kitchen and in her makeshift carseat in our van. We are still working on fattening her up, so please excuse her bonyness.

She's all leg!

14 Weeks (3) by ladykej, on Flickr​
She still does not enjoy riding in the car, but will resign herself as long as someone is sitting next to her.

14 Weeks (4) by ladykej, on Flickr

14 Weeks (5) by ladykej, on Flickr​
*Hey, why the long face?
Oh, it's 'cause you are a spoo
Riding in car​*


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Week 7
15 Weeks*
Sammi is gaining weight again and growing her luxurious fur back...she loves to eat! Her fur is so soft, I can't stop touching it. Maybe it's the Fromm food, which has a reputation for making a great coat.

Sammi completed her puppy class this past week with flying colors, and we look forward to signing up for the next level. I hope to make it all the way to CGC and beyond. Here are some shots of the girl:

Okay, you've got to excuse the frazzled look on my face!!! The other puppy owner and I spent a solid five minutes trying to get this shot and keep the puppies from jumping on each others' heads. The dogs finally both sat still and posed, and both humans were looking exhausted! Silly puppies.

15 Weeks--Grad (1) by ladykej, on Flickr​Sam-Sam with her favorite toy

15 Weeks--Love That Chicken (3) by ladykej, on Flickr

15 Weeks--Love That Chicken (2) by ladykej, on Flickr​Sammi got to attend the Vacation Bible School picnic on Saturday, and she was so well-behaved!!! She didn't appreciate the karaoke activity though. :afraid:Here she is with the boys:

15 Weeks--VBS Picnic (5) by ladykej, on Flickr

15 Weeks--VBS Picnic (8) by ladykej, on Flickr​


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Playing Catch-Up...Weeks 8-12*

Wow, I missed a whole month of posting for Sammi! I spent the month of August trying to acclimate Sammi for me going back to work, and then me _really _going back to work on August 13th. In my typical back-to-school frenzy, I've been working 10 and 12 hour days with no time to read or post here. Sooooo...I will attempt to catch up with five weeks worth of pics:

*Week 8, Age 16 Weeks*

16 Weeks--Lazy Doggie (1) by ladykej, on Flickr
Lazy Puppy


16 Weeks--Ghost Dog by ladykej, on Flickr
Ghost Dog---overexposed!

*Week 9, Age 17 Weeks*

17 Weeks--Regaining Weight (1) by ladykej, on Flickr

17 Weeks--Regaining Weight (2) by ladykej, on Flickr
Regaining weight after the second bout of diarrhea. She has since had a third incident, but it didn't last as long.

*Week 10, Age 18 Weeks*

18 Weeks--Zoooom! (1) by ladykej, on Flickr

18 Weeks--Zoooom! (4) by ladykej, on Flickr

18 Weeks--Zoooom! (3) by ladykej, on Flickr
Zoooom!!!!

*Week 11, Age 19 Weeks*

backtoschool by ladykej, on Flickr
The first week of school, so no pics this week!!!!! I've been looking like this cartoon guy for the past few weeks.

*Week 12, Age 20 Weeks*

20 Weeks--Labor Day Wash n Muzzle Cut (7) by ladykej, on Flickr
Labor Day--Sammi got a bath, blowout and muzzle trim.​


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy, & great pictures of her. I especially like the pictures you took in the car ! She looks well loved and happy !


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Week 13, Age 21 Weeks*

Sammi officially turned five months old on September 11th. She is really filling out and getting a deep chest. Here are some pictures:

Ready to play with JG

21 Weeks--Windy Saturday (2) by ladykej, on Flickr


21 Weeks--Windy Saturday (7) by ladykej, on Flickr

Pooped after play

21 Weeks--Windy Saturday (11) by ladykej, on Flickr​*Blowing, whistling gusts
Whirling, twirling puppy legs
Trying to catch the wind​*


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Love the one with the wind in her face. Wow, they grow fast, don't they?

--Q


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Week 14, Age 22 Weeks*

Yikes! I am a couple weeks behind again. Time just slips up on me. Well, here is one from week 14. I'll take a few shots later today for her Week 15 before Week 16 sneaks up on me!


She is losing her baby face and physique.

22 Weeks--In The Pink (2) by ladykej, on Flickr

And here is a video:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Easy to see who Sammi's favorite team is!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Can I join the Sammi fan club?


----------

